# Mimosa pudica



## MintyWood826 (Dec 11, 2018)

How do I grow these? I have some seeds but haven't ever been able to get them past small seedlings. Also how long do the seeds stay viable?


----------



## The Snark (Dec 12, 2018)

They grow wild especially along the sides of waterways here, but the germination rate is probably very low. Maybe 1 out of 500. Once germinated they seem to like damp to very damp/swamp like soil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 12, 2018)

Not sure how long the seeds stay viable. My grandma had a lot of luck just keeping one by a windowsill. I bet you might have better luck with a heat pad if you can get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeyD (Dec 25, 2018)

Generally speaking winter is a poor time to germinate seeds unless you can offer warmth, a humidity dome, and consistent light like a artificial light source.  If Relying on natural conditions then wait until spring to try again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 25, 2019)

I planted some seeds and so far one has germinated. Hopefully I can actually keep the seedlings alive this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (May 8, 2019)

None of the other seeds sprouted. I'm not sure if it's because this one sprouted early or because the seeds are too old by now (I've been trying to use the same packet for a couple years). The lone seedling died, just like they did in past years. I may have overwatered this year but I'm not sure about the others.

I left it ouside for a while yesterday, not for the first time, and saw that it was wilted when I brought it in. I watered it because I thought maybe the sun had been too much. Today, it was still wilted, and I touched it for no reason. It just fell over and had no visible connection to roots. I dug the surface of the soil away with my finger to see if I could find roots and found a fungus gnat larvae.

At least last year I got some seedlings to having real leaves.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 8, 2019)

I’ve had similar experiences with other swamp-loving plants, even in the humidity we have here.  They seem to be very difficult to harden off/ adjust to ambient humidity.  

I don’t have any real advise, just empathy


----------



## velvetundergrowth (May 13, 2019)

These are sensitive plants in more ways than one. I have successfully grown M. pudica in my semi-tropical greenhouse, but they do need great lighting and humidity to thrive.


----------

